# Morning chores.



## oldone (Feb 16, 2011)

Shook some kief for the wife last night, So I
  made some iso out of the scraps.
Scraped it this morning.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 16, 2011)

Lol Made in USA along the side.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh, your breaking my heart with those tough chores oldone, LOL. I like the color, I bet it smokes great...........breakfast anyone?

Nice catch Jerico!:aok:


----------

